# Perl Module installation



## s25a (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi,

I setup a freebsd 11 and also installed perl5. Now I need to install a Module: IO::Socket::SSL
Do anybody know how to do this? I found an article here: https://perlmaven.com/install-perl-modules-on-freebsd

I could install more than 40 module with this however no IO Module.

Thanks S


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Feb 25, 2018)

`# pkg install security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL`


----------



## Snurg (Feb 25, 2018)

With `cpan <modulename>`?


----------



## s25a (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi, thanks a lot. 

I did this:


```
pkg install p5-Net-SSLeay
pkg install p5-IO-Socket-SSL
```

Then 


```
perl -MCPAN -e shell
install IO::Socket::SSL
```

It responded with an error in make.


```
cpan[1]> install IO::Socket::SSL
Reading '/root/.cpan/Metadata'
  Database was generated on Sun, 25 Feb 2018 11:54:38 GMT
Running install for module 'IO::Socket::SSL'
Checksum for /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/S/SU/SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-2.056.tar.gz ok
Scanning cache /root/.cpan/build for sizes
............................................................................DONE
'YAML' not installed, will not store persistent state
Argument "1.4417_001" isn't numeric in numeric ge (>=) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.24/CPAN/Distribution.pm line 672.
Configuring S/SU/SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-2.056.tar.gz with Makefile.PL

WARNING
No library for handling international domain names found.
It will work but croak if you try to verify an international name against
a certificate.
It's recommended to install either Net::IDN::Encode, Net::LibIDN or URI version>=1.50

Should I do external tests?
These test will detect if there are network problems and fail soft,
so please disable them only if you definitely don't want to have any
network traffic to external sites.  [Y/n] n
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Generating a Unix-style Makefile
Writing Makefile for IO::Socket::SSL
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
  SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-2.056.tar.gz
  /usr/local/bin/perl Makefile.PL -- OK
Running make for S/SU/SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-2.056.tar.gz
Can't exec "make": No such file or directory at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.24/CPAN/Distribution.pm line 2243.
  SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-2.056.tar.gz
  make -- NOT OK
Failed during this command:
 SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-2.056.tar.gz             : make N
```

Any idea what to do?

Thanks S


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Feb 25, 2018)

`# pkg install security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL` is all you need to do.
You don't need cpan stuff, it's already installed. Just use it in your Perl script.


----------

